# [solved]Не собирается glibc

## NerZhul

Здравствуйте. 

Сижу на ветке ~x86

вот мой make.conf

```

  GNU nano 2.0.6                                              File: /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="ru"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.kiev.ua/ftp/ ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ft$

USE="madwifi embedded reiserfs svg mysql mng webkit symlink -java unicode wavpack win32codecs samba cairo fuse jpeg2k samba plasma threads prefix gtk qt dvd alsa dvdr cdr jpeg jpg$

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

WANT_MP="true"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel"

```

В данный момент обновляю мир. 

```

  emerge -uDN world

```

в ходе компиляции glibc у меня возникла ошибка:

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/getpt.c -c -std=gnu99  -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes   -fexceptions   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/login -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/x86_64/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/wordsize-64 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/x86_64 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/x86_64/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/x86_64 -I../sysdeps/x86_64 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/login/getpt.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/login/getpt.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/login/getpt.o                                                                                                                                              

In file included from ../include/resolv.h:12,                                                                                                                                       

                 from ../nptl/descr.h:39,                                                                                                                                           

                 from ../nptl/sysdeps/x86_64/tls.h:90,                                                                                                                              

                 from ../include/tls.h:6,                                                                                                                                           

                 from ../nptl/sysdeps/pthread/bits/libc-lock.h:36,                                                                                                                  

                 from ../login/utmp-private.h:26,                                                                                                                                   

                 from ../login/updwtmp.c:22,                                                                                                                                        

                 from ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/updwtmp.c:34:                                                                                                                      

../resolv/resolv.h:112: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_short'                                                                                                   

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/login/updwtmp.o] Error 1                                                             

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                                                                                                                        

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/glibc-2.10.1/login'                                                                                         

make[1]: *** [login/subdir_lib] Error 2                                                                                                                                             

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/work/glibc-2.10.1'                                                                                               

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                                                                                             

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1 failed.                                                                                                                                             

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                      

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                                                                                                          

 *             environment, line 3637:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'                                                                                                              

 *             environment, line 1229:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile                                                                                                              

 *       src_compile.eblit, line  180:  Called src_compile                                                                                                                          

 *             environment, line 3637:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'                                                                                                              

 *             environment, line 1229:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile                                                                                                              

 *       src_compile.eblit, line  188:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile                                                                                                          

 *       src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die                                                                                                                                  

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                    

 *              make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"                                                                                                   

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                                                                

 *   make for amd64 failed                                                                                                                                                          

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                                               

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/temp/build.log'.                                                                                      

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1/temp/environment'.                                                                             

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1, Log file:

```

Подскажите пожалуйста в чем проблема.

Заранее спасибо

С ув. АлексейLast edited by NerZhul on Tue Jun 16, 2009 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NerZhul

Все, закрыто. Както само собой устаканилось

----------

